# Hello! oil paintings



## Julia (Jul 29, 2018)

Hello!

I've just joined. I've recently started painting again after a long time. Totally self taught, at times I do decent things, at times really ugly stuff, I never know what comes out of my brush.

I work full time in a high pressure job (am a PM in IT), really long hours but lots of satisfaction. I paint to relax and chill, and dream of becoming good enough one day.

I spent a long time researching and watching you tube videos, love Andrew Tischler and Mark Carder, although I paint using layers rather than the "long" alla prima technique Mark uses. 
At times I attempt a proper 1 session long alla prima, just to see something finished in one go.

Here's something from me, please let me know what you think:

1) Debbie's Porch (alla prima)
2) Rose (3rd layer, needs glazing)
3) Lilies (2nd layer, decided it will remain like this, just needs glazing now)
4) Wave (2nd layer, it came out as a cartoon!!! yikes!)

Thanks!

Julia


----------



## Katie (Apr 22, 2019)

*Exquisite Oil Paintings*

I really like oil paintings. I searched online where to buy oil paintings online, I visit Indian Art ideas online art gallery. 
The exclusive collection of oil paintings they have, all are made by emerging Indian artists. I really likes their collection.


----------



## pastelartprints (Sep 5, 2018)

Typically, an artist just starting to work in oil paint it takes some time to learn oil paint’s specific quality “If you take good care of your brushes, they're going to last for your whole life, here you can get more tips about oil paintings http://bit.ly/2IJreK6


----------



## M Winther (May 14, 2016)

Landscapes are boring. But still lifes and flowers are interesting. Continue in that vein.


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2019)

I think you have done really well, I do have some free content in my art school if you need any tips, happy painting,

https://www.suzyfrenchart-lessons.com/


----------

